# Pot belly stove



## BSH1F (Oct 5, 2014)

I was driving down the road yesterday and saw a small pot belly stove for sale and it was only  $100. I've seen similar models at consignment stores for $350. Does anyone think this would be a good investment either for the stove or to flip? It is only about a foot high and 2-3 foot long. Is their certain brands that would be alot less than others?


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 5, 2014)

My experience is that most folks around this time of year tend to think their old, well-used (or abused) stove is actually worth far more than it really is . . . especially around this time of year. Either someone is pricing this to sell . . . or it may be a lot worse off than you know.

Me personally . . . I would pass . . . then again I've got plenty of other things to keep me busy besides restoring old stoves.


----------



## ddahlgren (Oct 5, 2014)

They generally have more air leaks than a screen door and if set up for coal they will burn wood sort of and no secondary air. Does the word 'smoke dragon' mean anything?


----------



## BSH1F (Oct 5, 2014)

firefighterjake said:


> My experience is that most folks around this time of year tend to think their old, well-used (or abused) stove is actually worth far more than it really is . . . especially around this time of year. Either someone is pricing this to sell . . . or it may be a lot worse off than you know.
> 
> Me personally . . . I would pass . . . then again I've got plenty of other things to keep me busy besides restoring old stoves.


Ha, that's what i was thinking. I guess their is no way to tell if it's tight until you hook it up? Either way thanks for the help because I'm a bit of an impulse buyer.


----------



## HotCoals (Oct 5, 2014)

Some buy the old ones just for decoration.


----------



## BSH1F (Oct 5, 2014)

HotCoals said:


> Some buy the old ones just for decoration.


 I believe the ones i see in the shops are for decoration as well. The seller usually only knows if a fire was ever in it and that's about all. But yea thinking about it now, unless you're putting that in a one room studio hut in the woods, it's probably not worth the hassle for such small wood and faster burning fires, opening up the door more. ..ect. i might stop and take a look, if it's in used condition and requires more than an hour of TLC then I'm gonna pass. I might be able to get it, and take it right down to the consignment shop asks ask for $200. It happens on TV all the time thanks guys for all the input. I'll post pics and outcome tomorrow of its still their.


----------



## BSH1F (Oct 6, 2014)

Ok, bought the stove $100. i don't think this is considered a pot belly, but i found out its old lol. Anyway I'm selling it just for a decoration only i guess due to the air gaps around it. Not sure of i can make it air tight or if it would just be a waste of time.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Oct 6, 2014)

I like the old box stoves.  I wish there were more companies that still made them.  I think there are only 2 or 3 that make them that pass EPA regs.


----------



## begreen (Oct 7, 2014)

Yes that is a box stove, not a pot belly stove. I don't know anything about the stove except it's likely unlisted. The side scene is some funny stuff with Montezuma riding among the palm trees and cranes. Is there a number on the front door? That may help identify it better. Washington Stove Works made an Arctic series 30 that had an upper heat exchanger on it. I'm wondering if this model is the same without the exchanger. Is it a model 25? Look all around the stove for casting details that might have a date or origin location. I think their last stoves were cast in Taiwan.


----------



## rkshed (Oct 7, 2014)

I like the name Arctic with an equatorial scene on it. Oxymoronic...


----------



## BSH1F (Oct 7, 2014)

Here's a picture odd the front door it has 1-25 on it. can't seem to find any info on it.


----------



## begreen (Oct 7, 2014)

Look all around including inside the door, underneath, etc.. I am suspecting this may be a later repro model. Washington Stove Works had a proud tradition and wasn't shy about putting their name on their stoves. They mad some great boat stoves too.


----------

